# Kels Collection of air engines.



## kcmillin (May 13, 2010)

Here is a collection of engines I had made a few years ago. All I had was a Blackberry to look at tiny pictures of steam engines. No Computer :wall:

The first two are my attempts at understanding the slide valve.

Here is the "Purple" (No laughing) :big: This guy has over 2500 hours on it, it was painted while running (don't ask) it can run on a breath of air and, if properly regulated, can run as slow as 50 rpm. I estimate to pressure to be about 1 half psi to get 50rpm. 





This is the second generation of my slide valve engines, optimistically called "Kelly's #1" because I had made plans for it which I have posted in the downloads section. I decided to try a Stephenson reversing link out since most of the engines I seen pictures of were for small steam boats. 

The ticking is a loose piston rod pin.





This next engine is a V-4 cam operated push rod valve design. There is two valves per cylinder, one intake and one exhaust. This way the engine can run forward and reverse. I had also drilled holes for the exhaust on the side, this dramatically increased its speed. It will run up to 5000 rpm on 120psi. 

The cam operates reversed from the crank. I only realized at the end that I had to get creative with the intake. It works because the cam lobe for one cylinder's intake valve is the exhaust lobe for the opposing cylinder. It made for some real head scratchin to figure out what was going on. :wall: The valves are piston type, the cam pushed them up the expose the hole, the springs on top close them. The brass bits on top of the heads hold the springs down.















OK, now I know all of you will laugh at this next pic. It is a set of gears I made on my rotary table. Using a tool bit I ground down to an approximate angle by eye. They are not engineered in any way. But hey, they spin 5 G's! 





And here is the video.




Enjoy.

Kel


----------



## Deanofid (May 13, 2010)

Yeah, I enjoyed that, Kel!
Me thinks you've been at this longer than you let on. 
These engines run great, no matter what color they are. The V4 really cooks, (and smokes). ; )

Thanks a lot! These were great.

Dean


----------



## Philjoe5 (May 13, 2010)

Cool engines Kel, but rats you beat me to making a purple steam engine! I just found some Satin finish "Grape" (a Rustoleum product) at the local paint store yesterday. Same color as this emoticon, in fact :big: 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## kcmillin (May 13, 2010)

Dean, I suppose I cant prove how long Ive been doing this, but Its been about 5 years since I first milled some aluminum on my drill press. Soon after that I bought the mini lathe, And what a learning process its been. I finally got a real mill a year and a half ago. I guess you could say that cigarettes aren't my only addiction. 

Phil, the decision to make the engine purple was an easy one to make. In seems that purple spray paint was the only color I had at the time. :big:

Kel


----------



## SAM in LA (May 14, 2010)

Kel,

I think that you may be a "Sleeper Agent" for the MIA, Machinist Imagination Agency. Very impressive collection you have. Your camera is pretty cool too. I may have to shop for a new camera so I can do so high speed photography.

SAM


----------

